# Java Achsen invertieren



## GentleXD (19. Okt 2016)

Hallo Java-Forum Community,

ich programmiere gerade ein kleines 2D Spiel, ich benutzte als Libary LibGDX und als Programmiersprache Java, als ich zu den Speiler Animation gekommen war wollte ich die Augen und Arme des Spieler anhand der Position der Maus verändern also der Spieler soll nach oben schauen wenn der Maus Zeiger über ihm ist und nach unten wenn er niedriger ist.
Die Render Engine von LibGDX fängt nicht wie in Java, unten links an, aber die Input Coords der Maus oben rechts nun wollte ich die Y Achse invertieren das sie auch unten links theoretisch anfängt nur weiß ich nicht wie das geht .

Lg GentleXD


----------



## Jardcore (20. Okt 2016)

Der erste Parameter der Methode "setToOrtho" deiner  Camera bestimmt ob das Koordinatensystem invertiert ist oder nicht....
z.B:

```
camera.setToOrtho(true,Gdx.graphics.getWidth(),Gdx.graphics.getHeight());
```


----------



## GentleXD (21. Okt 2016)

Danke für die Antwort!

Lg GentleXD


----------

